

Employer rejects guy because he switched majors back in college - bhc3
http://www.jaymartinez.com/2009/02/you-should-never-switch-mmmkay

======
nostrademons
There are other employers out there.

I switched from physics to C.S. in my last semester (I don't recommend this...
;-)) and it's never been an issue. Most prospective employers don't even know;
my resume lists "B.A. in CS" because that's my degree, and if they care about
the history, they can ask me in the interview.

------
trevelyan
Who cares. Start your own company.

